# Better then i thought.



## Kframe (Feb 20, 2014)

Well after numerous false starts and my own fear of it, I finally went to a beginner yoga class.  It featured some knee down lunge stretches and breathing(lots of it). Then we started doing some practice of  plank and child pose and downward dog, crocodile, cobra and warrior and triangle poses.   

Ill say first thing I discovered was don't skimp on the mats. I bought a cheap mat and found out it wasn't thick enough, and made the skin of my knees hurt badly the entire time.  So get the good mats.. 

The next thing for me was a shocker and that was the fact it was a actual work out. I was tired and sore when I left that class, and im sore now. Yoga appears to work a bunch of muscle groups. I found my abs  and quads got a good work out. As did my shoulders and triceps. I may have  missed something as, my biceps didn't get much of a work out as they are not sore now. 

In then end I was impressed with it. Good stretching and strength training. I need to get a better mat. Im likely to make this a regular practice.


----------



## Takai (Feb 20, 2014)

Reminds me I need to resume my Yoga practice. I have been way to lazy about it as of late.


----------



## seasoned (Feb 21, 2014)

Watching a class looks easy, and very misleading. Great core workout that enhances Martial Arts very much. Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## wingchun100 (Feb 21, 2014)

Kframe said:


> Well after numerous false starts and my own fear of it, I finally went to a beginner yoga class.  It featured some knee down lunge stretches and breathing(lots of it). Then we started doing some practice of  plank and child pose and downward dog, crocodile, cobra and warrior and triangle poses.
> 
> Ill say first thing I discovered was don't skimp on the mats. I bought a cheap mat and found out it wasn't thick enough, and made the skin of my knees hurt badly the entire time.  So get the good mats..
> 
> ...



I used to hate yoga: too slow, too New Age-y...but then I realized how much it can help with balance and staying rooted to the ground. And then there is also the strength component because you're struggling to maintain posture. It has benefited my martial arts and overall fitness more than I can say.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 21, 2014)

Yoga really helps me balance out the wear and tear on my body from doing BJJ.  It's good stuff.

(I also agree that thicker yoga mats are nicer, at least for me.)


----------



## Kframe (Feb 21, 2014)

Aye, ill tell you lesson learned. Im not going to skimp on that stuff again.


----------

